# Rapid increase in pH levels



## BenDover (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any clue as to what may be causing this?

Here is a summary of the attempts and results....

System: (First couple grows Ebb and Flow; (Last grow Net pots in a highly oxygenated bubbler.

Media: Rooted in rockwool cubes, hydroton.

Water: Tap water (pH at 7.0 and about 200ppm)
Water left uncovered for chlorine to evaporate.
Adjust the pH down to about 6.0.
Nutes: GH 3 part flora series.

For some reason with in a few hours the pH will spike up to almost 8.0. This is seeming to cause Zinc lock-out, as well. 

Any ideas of what may be happening?


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Apr 2, 2008)

I think its a trait characteristic with hydro.  Not 100% sure but Ive grown quite a few hydro grows and Ive noticed this too.  Maybe theres a deeper meaning and a way to counter it, but im pretty sure it all has to do with the constantly changing nutrient needs/absorption rates are what change the PH so drastically.  I will typically lower the PH a few points lower than 5.8 just to keep it from shooting up so quick.  The ph starts out dropping like crazy, the better you can regulate the PH at around 5.8, the faster it will grow.  Later on in the grow mine seems to want to drop alot.  Look at nutrient availability charts if you need more help.. I realize this is more than you were looking for, just something I wish someone had told me sooner.
Peace


----------



## fishcabo (Apr 3, 2008)

I think a lot of it has to do with water quality.  My first ebb and flow kept going through the roof with regard to ph.  I started using reverse osmosis h2o and it seemed to help some.  Three to four weeks into the grow it finally leveled out at around 6.0.  It does this every time.  Some of it could be due to the ionic nature of the hydroten clay particles, I am not sure.  I should state that I rinse my hydroten with tap water because of the amount of water it takes which may be a factor also.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 3, 2008)

^ yup!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 3, 2008)

i use GH3 rockwool,e&f, and my res stays pretty stable for the first3-4 days and then climbs maybe .2 a day at the most.ialso add hygrozyme and H2O2...dont know if that helps.i would guess somethin to do with hydroton just cause other factors seem close.good luck  oh...i use 24hr tap water


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 3, 2008)

*a couple things I've seen cause this.  unstablized rockwool will have a high ph.  tap water will cause this. if you must use tap water, try hardwater micro.  I use gh nutes, the lucas formula, and never see the ph change at all.  I just use distilled water.  also, adjust ph to 5.6-5.8 to start and keep the ppm below 1000. * :farm:


----------



## BenDover (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

I think I'll give it another try with some distilled water, in a smaller set up, to see if it fixes the problem. I'll update here when I can.

Thanks, again! :bongin:


----------



## massproducer (Apr 4, 2008)

Also do not change the PH of the water before you add nutes.  GH flora series are buffered to balance the PH of tap water that is around 7.  Add you nutes first, 1 at a time, give the ph a chance to stablize, then take a PH reading and adjust it accordingly.  Also whenever you add anything to the water, wheather it be PH adjustors, nutes or whatever, you have to give the rez a chance to stablize.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 5, 2008)

well....usually when i change my res it spike a bit too but i put my ph in very small doses.  after  checking it regularly for a couple days and adjusting it usually stabalizes.  its almost like the water will keep taking it in small amounts, never STay down where i want it, and then with a couple drips to many......fall down to like 4.6 hahahhaahha then i drain slightly and add fresh water til i'm a bit high, then i let the plant **** it down a bit.... and then BAM...hands free.

peace

:48: wow i'm really high right now. :holysheep:


----------

